# Unable to log in audax forum (new) on audax UK



## afl2 (22 May 2014)

Has anyone else had trouble logging into the audax uk forum ???
Tried several times and no joy.
Thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 May 2014)

you need to use your member number and password to log in, but if you have done that then I can't help further

edit - I can't even find it again on the webpage! It's well hidden.


----------



## mcshroom (22 May 2014)

Explained over on YACF - https://yacf.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=82114.0

Basically your User name is your membership number (without the letter), and your password is the first 8 characters of the password you use to log into the main AUK site. Oh, and there's no capitals in the forum one.


----------



## the_mikey (22 May 2014)

Just the number of your username (ignore any letter prefix) and your password (use lower case letters only).

I have just tested it and it works for me.


----------



## afl2 (23 May 2014)

Sorry again but have logged in ok with my user name and password to audax uk ok no hassle but when using the link and entering the same details I get no joy!!


----------



## afl2 (23 May 2014)

afl2 said:


> Sorry again but have logged in ok with my user name and password to audax uk ok no hassle but when using the link and entering the same details I get no joy!!


Have reset password and have now successfully logged in.
many thanks


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 May 2014)

afl2 said:


> Have reset password and have now successfully logged in.
> many thanks



Was it worth it?


----------



## afl2 (24 May 2014)

Marmion said:


> Was it worth it?


Hopefully. Need to use it as much as cycle chat!!


----------

